# We now have blogs!



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Do you have ideas that you'd like to express? 

Maybe a thought about a player, team or league that is more than a post?

The site has added a blog section, where you can put down your ideas for all to see. It's open and fun, and some great content has already been posted there already. 

Join in the fun!

The URL is http://www.basketballforum.com/blog.php, but you can reach the section simply by clicking on the Blogs link on the upper right-hand gray box on any page in the site, right about User CP. 

Try it out, it's a great opportunity to be heard.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We would love to have someone write a once weekly blog for us about the WNBA.


----------

